# Many points for discussion here



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Doctors reveal the treatments they would personally avoid:

I would never.......

This could run and run.

Phil


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Scary stuff!
Having just put my elderly dog through surgery, after which we had to switch off her life support on the advice of surgeons, I would consult far and wide before agreeing to my own. 
I have to say, though, that we were advised not to put my elderly mother through surgery when she had a terminal diagnosis. This advice was not given by a surgeon though, but by her medical registrar. I do think surgeons can be a bit over enthusiatic!
My physiotherapist daughter tells me the same thing, where physio would help more than surgery and the surgeon advises the latter.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree. Also wonder about the advisability of making a 'living will' as, when the moment for such a decision comes, I might not be in a position to 'consult far and wide'.

I thought many of the doctors raised interesting points. Of particular relevance to many on here (judging by the response to prostate cancer threads) are the references to the PSA test. Mammograms are also called into question.

Phil


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would agree on the majority of them

I am not a compliant patient, never take a prescribed medication before
Checking it out

Make decisions based on my gut feeling

Researched the effect of high blood Calcium on the heart muscle mithered 2 consultants to do the checks
Both said there is no effect both were wrong my valve calcified at an alarming rate and required replacement

Guess what all of a sudden they now feel there is a correlation and check my calcium levels 6 monthly even though I had the tumour causing high calcium removed

Only trust them so far and not too far in my opinion, let your instincts into play as well 8O 

Sandra


----------

